# The Kenpo Continuum Book...



## Milt G. (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello,

The *"Kenpo Continuum"* book...

Out a little more then a year now.  Thoughts, feelings, ideas? 

I thought it was a wonderful project that was well done and worthy of praise.  Almost everywhere I travel the book has been at least heard of, and often owned by someone around.  It was really nice to hear the stories of other practitioners.  Many of which I had only heard of and never met.  I now make it a point to introduce myself to those in the book I manage to "run into" along the way.  I feel as if I know them better, for knowing their story. 

I thought I would wait until the book was out a bit and ask for feedback.  No, not "official" feedback, just feedback in general.  I do not represent the books author, or publisher.  
Positive and negative input is welcome.  I do know that some were "less then enamored" with the book, and the project in general.  Seems like most felt it was a worthwhile endeavor.

I know the book does not contain a "true" cross section of Kenpo as a whole, as for one reason or another, many did not participate.  Many did not even have the opportunity.  I respect the rights of all practitioners, regardless of their participation or reasoning. 

I feel that, overall, it is useful and well received.  I would like to know how others in the Ken/mpo community feel about it?  Or if they have even seen or heard of it?  

Much thanks, in advance, for your thoughts and insight.
Milt G.


----------



## Steve Nugent (Sep 16, 2009)

I enjoyed the book thoroughly, and have gone through it several times.  Nice addition to the library.  Great idea should be updated every five years or so, and I hope Amy does just that.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 16, 2009)

Milt G. said:


> Hello,
> 
> The *"Kenpo Continuum"* book...
> 
> ...


 


did you email matt barnes, and check on his website, www.kempoinfo.com
???


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 17, 2009)

Steve Nugent said:


> I enjoyed the book thoroughly, and have gone through it several times. Nice addition to the library. Great idea should be updated every five years or so, and I hope Amy does just that.


 
Hello,
I fully agree.  It is a good reference to some questions of style and lineage as well.
I would like to see a follow up with the same practitioners in 10 years, or so.  Be interesting to see where they are, went and ended up.  And what changed for them and why.
Time will tell, as in all things.
Thanks for your reply,
Milt G.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 17, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> did you email matt barnes, and check on his website, www.kempoinfo.com
> ???


 
Hello,

I checked out the site...  Thank you.

Why do you recommend e-mailing Mr. Barnes, and what was I supposed to find on the site?  I did not see a connection.  Of course, I am getting "up there", and may have missed something.  And...  Inquiring minds would like to know. 

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 18, 2009)

Milt G. said:


> Hello,
> 
> I checked out the site... Thank you.
> 
> ...


 


we all(EPAK, NCK,Villari's Shaolin Kempo, USSD, Kajukembo, kempojitsukai,Karaho, and Tracy Kempo all came from Professor Chow.
So, if we can have an "All info of kempo, of every style's curriculum" present on one website,
 you have the whole entire kempo package. If you do something right and not half arsed backwards, it will be perfect.)
Mr. Barnes not only has a 5th degree in Villari's SK, he also has a 5th in Kempojitsukai.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 18, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> we all(EPAK, NCK,Villari's Shaolin Kempo, USSD, Kajukembo, kempojitsukai,Karaho, and Tracy Kempo all came from Professor Chow.
> So, if we can have an "All info of kempo, of every style's curriculum" present on one website,
> you have the whole entire kempo package. If you do something right and not half arsed backwards, it will be perfect.)
> Mr. Barnes not only has a 5th degree in Villari's SK, he also has a 5th in Kempojitsukai.



As I recall, the Kenpo Continuum book is about the people in kenpo/kempo arts and their journey studying the arts, not about whatever curriculum of the arts they do.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 18, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> we all(EPAK, NCK,Villari's Shaolin Kempo, USSD, Kajukembo, kempojitsukai,Karaho, and Tracy Kempo all came from Professor Chow.
> So, if we can have an "All info of kempo, of every style's curriculum" present on one website,
> you have the whole entire kempo package. If you do something right and not half arsed backwards, it will be perfect.)
> Mr. Barnes not only has a 5th degree in Villari's SK, he also has a 5th in Kempojitsukai.


 
Hello,
Thank you for your reply... 
Perhaps I am somewhat dense, but I still do not see how this relates to the Kenpo Continuum book?
Is there something about it listed on this "site"?  Is Mr. Barnes in the book?
Have you heard of it? Have you seen it? Have you read it?
If so... What are your thoughts? I appreciate your input.

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 21, 2009)

Milt G. said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for your reply...
> Perhaps I am somewhat dense, but I still do not see how this relates to the Kenpo Continuum book?
> Is there something about it listed on this "site"? Is Mr. Barnes in the book?
> ...


 


I should have started with a question first, ready?
In your continuum website/book, what style will you be presenting?
When you answer, is the picture i will understand.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 21, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> I should have started with a question first, ready?
> In your continuum website/book, what style will you be presenting?
> When you answer, is the picture i will understand.


 
Hello, again...

It is not "my" continuum book.  It was compiled by Amy Long.
The original cover was to state; "The continuing stories of the American Kenpo community".  As some of the practitioners I recommended, and some others participating were not strictly A.K. folks, I suggested a change in the wording.  Ms. Long was kind enough to consider it and it is now; "The continuing historical studies of the Kenpo community in America, and throughout the world".  I really had nothing to do with the production or distribution of the work.

It is not just A.K. represented, but a majority of it is.  There are quite a few Tracy's and other system practitioners included as well.  True.  Not a broad based study of Kenpo in general, but mostly focusing on the Ed Parker lineage.  There is some Kosho-Ryu Kempo represented there as well.    

I assume that you are concerned with the lack of representation of all of the various Kenpo and related arts?  Please correct me if I am wrong...  If so, why not just say it?  Why the long trip "around the barn"?  I do understand where you are coming from.  Sadly, most works are pointed in one direction or another based on their point of view, interest base or funding.  Take "The Journey", for example.  A study of 24 of the most prominent American Kenpoists.  It could certainly have contained more, or less, practitioners.  Just at "press time" those were the ones good to go, I guess.

So, brings me back to the front of the barn...  Have you seen the book?  Did you read it?  What did you think, overall?  What are your impressions?

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 21, 2009)

Milt G. said:


> Hello, again...
> 
> It is not "my" continuum book. It was compiled by Amy Long.
> The original cover was to state; "The continuing stories of the American Kenpo community". As some of the practitioners I recommended, and some others participating were not strictly A.K. folks, I suggested a change in the wording. Ms. Long was kind enough to consider it and it is now; "The continuing historical studies of the Kenpo community in America, and throughout the world". I really had nothing to do with the production or distribution of the work.
> ...


 



i am mistaken, i thought you were going to create a website on continuum.
My apologies.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 21, 2009)

Milt G. said:


> Hello, again...
> 
> It is not "my" continuum book. It was compiled by Amy Long.
> The original cover was to state; "The continuing stories of the American Kenpo community". As some of the practitioners I recommended, and some others participating were not strictly A.K. folks, I suggested a change in the wording. Ms. Long was kind enough to consider it and it is now; "The continuing historical studies of the Kenpo community in America, and throughout the world". I really had nothing to do with the production or distribution of the work.
> ...


 


would love to read it, one of these days......


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 21, 2009)

shaolinmonkmark said:


> i am mistaken, i thought you were going to create a website on continuum.
> My apologies.


 
Hello,

No problem, Sir...
I suspected there was a misunderstanding.  Hopefully you will get a chance to read the book and let us know what you think about it.  Like, was it an interesting read, or not?  Was it helpful, and what did you like, or dislike about it...?  

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------

